# Japanese Themed Diorama Shot on 16mm Film



## getnewdesign (Jun 30, 2015)

Hi everyone,

We were recently commissioned to create a really unique brand video for our client Yutaka Foods- Europe's largest Japanese food importer.










I just wanted to let you know that we have now built the models and shot them all, edited and uploaded the video online.










The 70 secs ad was shot in London using miniature models painstakingly created by our team of model makers. (It took them 5 weeks to build 5 different sets)










The actual shoot took 5 days and the entire video was shot on 16mm film. We wanted to use traditional film cameras to give the video a sense of nostalgia that you can only achieve with a real film grain. 










Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJMyNJ5k8e8


Would love to hear any feedback from the forum about the photos!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Lovely! :thumbsup:


----------



## AchtungPanz3r (Jul 18, 2015)

I thought it was the real thing!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow...It DOES look real :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------

